# Fedor Emelianenko v Tim Sylvia



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

In order to decide which is the better organization, Pride or UFC, I put together a fight card. Each week I'll throw out one of the fights and let you guys vote on who the winner would be. I'll be keeping score.

This weeks fight: Fedor Emelianenko v Tim Sylvia

Fedor Emelianenko (23-1-0)
Vitals: 6'0", 233 lbs (106kg)
Styles: Judo and *****
Titles: PRIDE Heavyweight Champion

Tim "The Maine-iac" Sylvia (22-2-0)
Vitals: 6'8", 260lbs (118kg)
Styles: Miletich Fighting Systems
Titles: UFC Heavyweight Champion


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Oh, and I voted for Fedor.


----------



## tappingUout (Apr 13, 2006)

Tim's a *****!!! dont get me wrong he would beat my ass but i dont like him!:cheeky4: 

Fedor all the way!


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Have you seen Fedor vs Ogawa ? ? ? ? ? LOL i think this fight would loook identical.


Fedor comes out rocks him on his feeet , like the bear he is , tosses Syvlia to the ground pounces on him and subs his ass. Its over within 3 mins


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

tappingUout said:


> Tim's a *****!!! dont get me wrong he would beat my ass but i dont like him!:cheeky4:
> 
> Fedor all the way!


Agreed.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I voted for Fedor Emelianenko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko is apart of Red Devil Sport Club by the way if you didn't know because you didn't name his organization he was apart of.

Fedor would win this fight I'm too lazy to explain but its pretty obvious.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

fedor would deff KO Tim


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Can we get whoever voted for Tim Sylvia to give some feedback. Tim needs some intelligent support.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Not a hard one, Fedor all the way


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

ConorM said:


> Anyone who thinks Fedor would K.O Tim Sylvia is a fuc.kin moron .


 Other way around ****er


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

ConorM said:


> Anyone who thinks Fedor would K.O Tim Sylvia is a fuc.kin moron and has no idea wut there talkin about. Fedor just doesn't have the striking skills that Sylvia possesses. You notice how when Fedor goes into those punching flurries of his he drops his hands down by his shoulders. He's got a good punch and that might work against other fighter but Tim being the technical fighter he is will take advantage of that and drop you, plus he has about 8 inches on Fedor....Don'tget me wrong, Fedor could beat him with his ground and pound but if u really think he could win by standing and striking with Fedor, im sorry man but ur a fuc.kin retard.


You haven't made a decent post yet since joining mmaforum..... is this because you are half retarded ??? or have you only beeen watching mma for about a week ?


Or both of the above ?


----------



## kodi19 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am going with Sylvia on this one. Dont get me wrong Fedor is one of the best in the world but, I think with Sylvias' height and reach Fedor would get caught coming in and go down.


----------



## Nothing CHanges (Aug 28, 2006)

ConorM said:


> Anyone who thinks Fedor would K.O Tim Sylvia is a fuc.kin moron and has no idea wut there talkin about. Fedor just doesn't have the striking skills that Sylvia possesses. You notice how when Fedor goes into those punching flurries of his he drops his hands down by his shoulders. He's got a good punch and that might work against other fighter but Tim being the technical fighter he is will take advantage of that and drop you, plus he has about 8 inches on Fedor....Don'tget me wrong, Fedor could beat him with his ground and pound but if u really think he could win by standing and striking with Fedor, im sorry man but ur a fuc.kin retard.


Tim own Fedor standing yeah Im sure Tim's stand up is much better than you know Mirko who has beaten K-1 legends like Bernardo, Bonjasky, Hunt and Aerts yeah Tims gonna do real well against Fedor who is also a ***** world champion. Tim "The Soft Skulled Corky From Life Goes On Retard Who Has To Take Steroids" Silvia isnt even in Aleks league much less Fedors.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Nothing CHanges said:


> Tim own Fedor standing yeah Im sure Tim's stand up is much better than you know Mirko who has beaten K-1 legends like Bernardo, Bonjasky, Hunt and Aerts yeah Tims gonna do real well against Fedor who is also a ***** world champion. Tim "The Soft Skulled Corky From Life Goes On Retard Who Has To Take Steroids" Silvia isnt even in Aleks league much less Fedors.


a man with some mma knowledge :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

kodi19 said:


> I am going with Sylvia on this one. Dont get me wrong Fedor is one of the best in the world but, I think with Sylvias' height and reach Fedor would get caught coming in and go down.


Alot of people bring up Tim's height advantage, but Fedor's beaten guys bigger than Tim. He beat Semmy Schilt, who stands 6'11". *SIX FEET ELEVEN INCHES!* That's taller than Gan McGee. Size is never the issue with Fedor, his last victory was over an opponent that weighted 400 pounds.


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

Fedor beat Semmy Schilt, who is clearly a crisper striker than Silvia. He also outstruck Gary Goodridge. Silvia is nothing more than a goofball, and only seems good because the UFC has a lack of decent heavyweights.

My opinion, Fedor does his two hook combos that he always does, makes Silvia stagger. At this point, Silvia will grab on Fedor to keep from falling down, or he'll back off all the way to the cage wall. At this point, he gets slammed to the floor, topped off with a Kimura/Tko/Submission Strikes from side control.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Yeah $100 bucks says if Tim ever fights Fedor .... he shits his pants again. :laugh: :dunno:


----------



## Nothing CHanges (Aug 28, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> a man with some mma knowledge :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I took it from a really long post I made in this thread Quoting the same asshole its a really long comment, but Ive been watching the sport way too long to put up with bullshit http://www.mmaforum.com/pride-fighting-championships/20-pride-vs-ufc-27.html


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Lars said:


> Fedor beat Semmy Schilt, who is clearly a crisper striker than Silvia. He also outstruck Gary Goodridge. Silvia is nothing more than a goofball, and only seems good because the UFC has a lack of decent heavyweights.


Thanks Lars.

And why is Semmy Schilt not in the UFC? I can't think of a good reason, other than that he's a would be champ who's not from America. What kind of reason is that?


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Thanks Lars.
> 
> And why is Semmy Schilt not in the UFC? I can't think of a good reason, other than that he's a would be champ who's not from America. What kind of reason is that?


Correction: If you take any heavyweight from Pride, with the exception of Fujita, they'd be the heavyweight Champ of the UFC.

That's what's good about Pride. They don't just sign anyone. They have few actual fighters, but the fighters they do have are that much more fun to watch.

But yeah. Schilt will never see the Octagon unless a more competant American sees it first.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

See, I don't think that Sylvia would beat a seven foot monster. He fought Gan McGee, who is a far from decent striker from the SLO pit, and that is supposed to give him credibility as a boxer? No.

I never saw Cabbage try and take him down, neither did Arlovski. Arlovski put him on the ground with a punch and then submitted him. Fedor would need to knock him down.

As for Gary Goodrich, sure he's not the fighter he once was, but he weighs 400 pounds, and that is a challenge for any grappler. (Ask Royce, he tapped Akebono)


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Fedor alllll the way... there is no way i can see Tim Sylva beat fedor.. it would honestly break my heart...

Sammy Schlit vs Tim Sylvia would be Very Interesting to see


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Just a notice on this thread. Like I said, I will be keeping score between PRIDE and UFC. I will be taking a look at the final votes tomorrow and posting the winner. I changed it from one week to one day because there have been so many responses and so many votes.

Please, Personal Message me if you have any questions or comments.

The next thread will be posted at some point tomorrow.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Fedor would win in the first round.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

ConorM said:


> i agree with the posters sayin if fedor brought him to the grond hed submit tim but i dont see fedor out striking tim onis feet, ppl who say that i know nuthin about mma stop barkin down at anyone who doesnt agree with fedor beating tim, i know u guys love suckin it up to fedor and pride and how hes so much better than everyone in ufc but if u look at the matchup in an unbiased ull see some of the points im make are valid.


 The only thing that you've ever said that was valid was in your last post when you said Fedor would submit Tim from the ground, everything else you said is BS.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Alright, that's the end of the first fight in PRIDE v UFC. The score is PRIDE:1 UFC:0

Feel free to keep going on this thread.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

ConorM said:


> so u think that fedor would outstrike tim if they just stood and traded the whole time cus i dont see how taht would happen.


*Fedor isn't stupid enough to just stand there and go toe to toe with Tim. He is the Pride Heavyweight Champion because he fights the fight, if he can beat Tim by submission then he will do his best to tap Tim.*


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

ConorM said:


> so u think that fedor would outstrike tim if they just stood and traded the whole time cus i dont see how taht would happen.


 Like Kameleon said, it wouldn't happen, your making scenarios up that would never happen.


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

ConorM said:


> ooh look at this finally somebody who can back up why they think he would beat sylvia, thanks for they comment kid its good to see u can disect how the fight would go down instead of just sayin how great fedor is and how he would own sylvia. i agree if fedor could get tim to the ground he would have a better chance of submitting him than standing with tim cus tim would knock him out standing.



You can't just predict that Fedor would get knocked out, because from my knowledge I have not seen Fedor get knocked. And plus, that last Silvia fight was butt. One of the most boring fights I have ever witnessed. Fedor pushes the pace of a fight a lot more than Tim. So if it ever happens, we'll just see.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedor has never lost a fight to a taller fighter. His only carreer loss is to Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, and it was due to a cut, not to a substantial TKO.

Oh, and in their last meeting, the fight was stopped by the doctor at the end of the first round.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lars said:


> Fedor beat Semmy Schilt, who is clearly a crisper striker than Silvia. He also outstruck Gary Goodridge. Silvia is nothing more than a goofball, and only seems good because the UFC has a lack of decent heavyweights.
> 
> My opinion, Fedor does his two hook combos that he always does, makes Silvia stagger. At this point, Silvia will grab on Fedor to keep from falling down, or he'll back off all the way to the cage wall. At this point, he gets slammed to the floor, topped off with a Kimura/Tko/Submission Strikes from side control.


your right, that is the exact way i see this fight going..it will last 4 mins tops


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

and i am one of those guys that think fedor could outstrike sylvia..the way he pushes the pace and is such a relentless fighter would bother sylvia..he wouldnt stay on the outside and bos with tim and would get inside work tims ugly body and throw those looping hooks and tim would have no answer..fedor is too explosive..tims never faught anyone like fedor, where fedor has faught guys like tim on a couple of occasions


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> your right, that is the exact way i see this fight going..it will last 4 mins tops


*That's another thing, I don't think Sylvia could last that long with Fedor. If it is UFC rules with UFC rounds then he does have a better chance of beating Fedor but if it were Pride rules and rounds, I don't think Tim could stand there and fight for 10 minutes straight especially with Fedor who is very tough and has great cardio.*


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> and i am one of those guys that think fedor could outstrike sylvia..the way he pushes the pace and is such a relentless fighter would bother sylvia..he wouldnt stay on the outside and bos with tim and would get inside work tims ugly body and throw those looping hooks and tim would have no answer..fedor is too explosive..tims never faught anyone like fedor, where fedor has faught guys like tim on a couple of occasions


naw i to think Fedor would beable to outstrike Tim Sylvia, he made Goodridge look like an amateur , and he was beating the top striker in the world at his own game (CROcop) Hes a complete animal


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> naw i to think Fedor would beable to outstrike Tim Sylvia, he made Goodridge look like an amateur , and he was beating the top striker in the world at his own game (CROcop) Hes a complete animal


*Fedor can strike but he is more deadly on the ground. I want Fedor vs CroCop 2. Sylvia would lose by a long shot to me but CroCop can beat Fedor, I know he can.*


----------

